# Why are my signature links grayed out?



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2011)

Why are my signature links grayed out?


----------



## venture (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything in my messed up signature is greyed out.  I just figgered that is the way it was?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 21, 2011)

But are the items in your signature links?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 21, 2011)

It's to get your Goat, Squib...LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 21, 2011)

Squib got a goat? When did this happen


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2011)

How are you preparing that goat SQWIB?


----------



## biaviian (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh boy, I love a good goat burger! -> I grew-up on a goat farm.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh Ohhhh..have you been sent to time out???

  hahahhaahah

  Craig


----------



## shooter1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe they figured out you are posting on another, not to be mentioned, BBQ site.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 21, 2011)

It means your signature needs more cowbell.


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

Grayed out means no links.


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2011)

I think he wants to know why.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 21, 2011)

Rick (otter) smoked some goat at the last N Florida gathering, as I recall it wasn't gray at all.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter uses a goat to keep her bushes trimmed.........


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

They are using goats here to control the kudzu.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2011)

How the hell dis this turn out to be a goat topic.

Anyhow I tried to reinstall the links in my signature and no luck, they show up as active links while editing but not posting.

Thats what I get for leaving you guys alone a few weeks.

Yeah, I thought I was in time out, but havent received any thing from the Mods.

If I add any more cowbell Bruce Dickinson (Christopher Walken) may make me wear gold plated diapers


----------



## garyinmd (Jul 22, 2011)

Bear had this happen not too long ago, hopefully he will come along soon to give the fix


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes this happened to Bear & Forluvofsmoke at the same time.

I made a post like you did, and Jeff jumped in & fixed mine, and he fixed Eric's shortly afterwards.

I would PM Brian Mudd or Jeff, if one of them doesn't show up soon---They're good fixers.

Here is a link to that thread, with Jeff coming to the rescue:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/108131/signature-links-do-not-work

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Jul 26, 2011)

Any word on this yet


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 26, 2011)

It appears you're not a alone, all but 2 here on this thread are grayed out.

It took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about, then i realized I had  sig's turned off.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea what Dan said. Mine are working.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 27, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Yea what Dan said. Mine are working.


Hey Mark, nice to see ya. Bad news Bro, your's are grayed out too....at least to me they are...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this one. Has anyone used the feedback forum? www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback to report this?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Not sure how I missed this one. Has anyone used the feedback forum? www.smokingmeatforums.com/feedback to report this?




Just did, thanks for the link.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 29, 2011)

Bump,

gonna be heading to OC MD for a week, figured I would give this a bump.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 10, 2011)

No fix to this problem?


----------



## sqwib (Aug 10, 2011)

Guess I'm in time out.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2011)

Squib, mornin'........Admin wants to fix your problem..........but.........your follow-up posts are too funny........they are waiting for the next post.........

Sadistic buggers aren't they.................


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2011)

Jeff hooked me up

NO MORE!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 12, 2011)

Shoot sorry it got fixed, I was enjoying the goat thread!!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 12, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> _*How the hell dis this turn out to be a goat topic.*_
> 
> Anyhow I tried to reinstall the links in my signature and no luck, they show up as active links while editing but not posting.
> 
> ...




ROTFLMAO I'm almost crying at this







         
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you got it fixed, I thought you were in timeout as well.


----------



## bigfatdaddys (Feb 12, 2012)

I was grayed out so I gave up trying. I notice some people have 'em and some people don't. Even some moderators are grayed out I wonder why.  I thought it was me because in the window it shows the links but when you preview they disappear.

Help!


----------

